# a newbie from canada



## ubzest (Jul 1, 2008)

hi all , just joined and ill be looking at all your albums. I love pictures! if any one messages me and I don t get back to you, its because i can t get the hang of where to go or where to write yet. Have patience with me please,
Ill put up some of my own pictures when i can. thanks


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Glad you're here.
How did you find us?


----------



## scream1973 (Dec 23, 2007)

Nice to see ya here.. Where abouts in Canada you locateD?


----------



## perdidoman (Dec 2, 2007)

*Welcome ubzest*


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

Welcome!! Explore - experiment - enjoy - check out everything. I'm still discovering new things about the site all the time. All part of the fun.


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

hello and welcome


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Welcome to the street ubzest :jol:


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi and welcome to the forum. Hope you like it here.


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Welcome. There's no escape.


----------



## ubzest (Jul 1, 2008)

thanks for the welcomes, Ive been aware of the forums for quite along time, just never felt brave enough to join . what a chicken huh? I live in london and have a amature walk thru haunt. what I can t believe is that most of you guys are so busy already, with your props and plans. I am mostly all talk and surfin untill july. But if you think about it... Its only 17ish weeks till halloween! And thats almost time to start panicing! And if some of you are like my husband and I , we like to have the haunt ready for showings the week-end before. Thanks again all of you for the welcomes!


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

UB welcome here for sure! Jump right in.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Welcome ubzest..
we start early around here that's for sure, because
before you know it it's that time.


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Welcome!


----------



## ghost37 (Jul 30, 2008)

Ubzest, thanks for suggesting this site. I am having fun looking at all the wonderful props and pics and how to's on this forum. I am learning a lot. Now, if I just had all the time in the world to build this stuff...the full time job things seems to get in the way LOL!!!!!


----------



## Spookineer (Aug 20, 2006)

Welcome, so glad you decided to join!


----------



## Ironside (Aug 1, 2008)

ubzest said:


> thanks for the welcomes, Ive been aware of the forums for quite along time, just never felt brave enough to join . what a chicken huh? I live in london and have a amature walk thru haunt. what I can t believe is that most of you guys are so busy already, with your props and plans. I am mostly all talk and surfin untill july. But if you think about it... Its only 17ish weeks till halloween! And thats almost time to start panicing! And if some of you are like my husband and I , we like to have the haunt ready for showings the week-end before. Thanks again all of you for the welcomes!


London eh? Not too far away from me... few hours.

Every year it seems I have to start earlier and earlier, although i'm always planning and scheming through-out the year.

For me, summer = start of Halloween preparation... although most of the early stuff is just updating the website for the new year.


----------



## Hellvin (Jul 6, 2008)

Welcome UB-Zest -- there is also a Canadian Haunters thread in the Halloween subsection, be sure to drop by there too.


----------



## Bloodhound (Oct 16, 2007)

Welcome! Glad that you joined in..


----------

